# Function Room/Facility/Dublin North



## Lauren (5 Jan 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good function room/facility in Dublin, North perferably. Its for a 40th Anniversary in July so I'm keen to book soon. For approx 60 people.


----------



## redbhoy (5 Jan 2006)

City or county?
Dublin North is a huge area.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (6 Jan 2006)

Hi i have organised my parents 40th wedding anniversary in the Baily Court Hotel in Howth. You just pay for the room and i got my own Dj (which i could recommend for you and he is very reasonably price he does all the music for young & old) You can get hot food or platters of food for the tables. I am going for the platters.  Be aware alot of places do not charge for room but you have to pay 22euro per head for food

Another option is if you know anybody that is a member of a GAA club and they could hire the function room for you and you would just have to organise food yourself

let me know if you need dj's number i can send it to you in a private message


----------



## LIVERLIPS (6 Jan 2006)

Hi lauren, room hire is only 150euro and the platters of food is 32 euro per platter and you can pick 5 different options on them and they do 6-8 people. It is a decent size room aswell and the bus from the city stops outside and you have the dart also. I can tell you how it went


----------



## mo3art (6 Jan 2006)

The Bailey Court in Howth is closing shortly and not taking any bookings AFAIK
You would need to give me an idea of budget but the following restaurants/hotels can accommodate with smallish rooms or an area set aside.
Cruzzo in Malahide
Deer Park Hotel in Howth
Clontarf Castle Hotel
Portmarnock Hotel & Golf Links
The Sheiling Hotel in Raheny
Duffys in Malahide
The Royal Marine in Sutton
I'm sure there are many more that can be added to but you would need to be more specific in location & budget details.
HTH


----------



## daveor (18 Jan 2006)

Hi there!

you might want to take a look at www.venuesearch.ie - they have a lot of venues there. You might find something useful...

Happy hunting,
daveor


----------

